# Systema



## Tbone_trex (Sep 9, 2007)

I am looking for a good systema instructor in London ontario canada and not just some yahoo wannabe if anyone can recommendsomeone please do so.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 9, 2007)

You might contact jaybacca72 who studied it for a while and is in the area. I don't believe that he continues to practice it but he's likely a good resource for who's local.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 9, 2007)

Attention all users:

This post has been moved to Russian MA (which includes Systema) in the hopes of generating more responses.

Karen Cohn
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## Tbone_trex (Sep 9, 2007)

arnisador said:


> You might contact jaybacca72 who studied it for a while and is in the area. I don't believe that he continues to practice it but he's likely a good resource for who's local.


 
Thanks for the info Jay is actually a friend of mine!


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Sep 9, 2007)

I suggest meeting with Vladimir and asking him. 

MJ


----------



## NYCRonin (Sep 9, 2007)

Mark is right - that is the best reply to your question.

Sometimes there are qualified Systema exponents that do not advertise or choose not to be included on a list. They work with a few - and Vlad is actually the best source for recommendation in any area of N. America - and other countries as well.


----------

